# Sharpening auger bits



## Current (Jul 4, 2011)

Anyone have a good description or know of a tutorial on the proper way of sharpening auger bits?


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

basically without me standing there showing you, just use a bastard file and sharpen the cutters of the bit


----------



## Current (Jul 4, 2011)

electricalperson said:


> basically without me standing there showing you, just use a bastard file and sharpen the cutters of the bit


There's not much left, so I have no angle to follow. There is also the piece on the other side, I'm not sure if that needs to be sharpened. These bits are expensive, I'd assume there was a sharpening guide for them somewhere.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Current said:


> There's not much left, so I have no angle to follow. There is also the piece on the other side, I'm not sure if that needs to be sharpened. These bits are expensive, I'd assume there was a sharpening guide for them somewhere.


heres a site i found that might help. http://www.fine-tools.com/G-augerbitfile.html


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I have about a half dozen dull ones sitting in a bucket that I can't bring myself to throw away. It would be nice to know how to sharpen them.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/15..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0ES14WX0J672W74X4ED2


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

sharpening paddle bits and ship auger bits is something they need to teach in apprentice school not a lot of people know how to do it


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> sharpening paddle bits and ship auger bits is something they need to teach in apprentice school not a lot of people know how to do it



A paddle bit? Really? I buy the cheap 10 pack for $10 and throw them away. It's not even worth it to sharpen them.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Who the F uses _paddle_ bits? If you think Carlon blue boxes are hack, using paddle bits is three notches below that. Paddle bits are what HOs use to fool themselves into thinking they're real pros.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Who the F uses _paddle_ bits? If you think Carlon blue boxes are hack, using paddle bits is three notches below that. Paddle bits are what HOs use to fool themselves into thinking they're real pros.


. i use paddle bits more often than ship augers. if im just fishing up a wall i will grab my long 3/4 inch paddle bit and use that to drill up. the nail eater i use to drill out houses on rough wiring


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Who the F uses _paddle_ bits? If you think Carlon blue boxes are hack, using paddle bits is three notches below that. Paddle bits are what HOs use to fool themselves into thinking they're real pros.


I'm going to turn in my license immediately.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Who the F uses paddle bits? If you think Carlon blue boxes are hack, using paddle bits is three notches below that. Paddle bits are what HOs use to fool themselves into thinking they're real pros.


What's wrong with paddle bits?? Many uses for paddle bits that wouldn't be suitable for auger bits. That's kind of an idiotic statement IMO.......


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Sharpening any bit is pretty easy. 
Just remember that after your done sharpening the bit, lightly knock the heel off the back side edge of were you sharpened. 

Hard to explain, but it's kind of like after you sharpen a chisel you knock the burs off the flip side of it. Same idea.


----------



## Current (Jul 4, 2011)

I use cheap paddle bits that I got off of eBay for going thru things that I don't want to dull good bits on, like plaster walls.

In most situations, i don't see where a paddle bit will excel over any other bit.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Peter D said:


> A paddle bit? Really? I buy the cheap 10 pack for $10 and throw them away. It's not even worth it to sharpen them.


i buy the long ones too


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> i buy the long ones too


I use the quick change extension. That way, when the bit goes dull you don't have to throw the whole thing away.


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

The auger bit file is well worth the investment. I thinke
mine cost about $8.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Whenever I bump into Nestor from Northshore Plumbing, he asks me for my bits and he sharpens them for me.. Its been this way since I was a teenager, I guess old habits die hard. He sure is good at it though.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

It's like sharpening a handsaw. 
Old habits last a life time.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

Current said:


> In most situations, i don't see where a paddle bit will excel over any other bit.


Yesterday I had to cut in an outlet in a 10" deep hollow wall. Right where I began cutting for the box, I ran into a horizontal block that was set back an inch from the drywall. I used a paddle bit to notch enough of it out for the box to fit. How exactly do you notch into the edge of a 2x4 that's 1.5" deep inside a wall with an auger bit?

(I put in a blue carlon box btw....)


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

5/8" paddle bits are perfect for recessed doorbell buttons.

The sharpening of an auger can be a hassle. I use a triangle file-- like a rat tail file only triangular shaped-- for the side pieces and a flat one for the bottom of the cutting edge. If the feed bit is bad then just throw it out.


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

Dennis Alwon said:


> If the feed bit is bad then just throw it out.


If by bad, you mean there are no threads at all left, I'd agree.
I sharpen the threads on the feed bit on auger bits all the time 
with the auger bit file - that is what one end is meant for - and
it definitely improves the way it pulls through the wood a lot.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

I just take my bits to an old Italian guy, A&A Tool Sharpening in Upper Darby, PA. People send him things that need to be sharpened from all over the US. The guy is the best, a real craftsman! I took wood chisels there and when I got them back they were like glass, you could shave with them. When you drill hole with the bits that he sharpens the hole is ultra clean, no splinters. He always tells me don't throw any bits away until he looks at them. :thumbsup:


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

you can't sharpen a drill screw bit when a nail is hit. Done!


----------



## kennydmeek (Sep 12, 2009)

The time I save on the first run with a brand new auger bit pays for the $30 the thing cost....


----------



## crosport (Apr 4, 2010)

Paddle bits are perfect for drilling down thru cabinets or drilling out four corner holes for a cut-in box in wood.Try using an auger bit for those jobs you hacks!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

crosport said:


> Paddle bits are perfect for drilling down thru cabinets or drilling out four corner holes for a cut-in box in wood.Try using an auger bit for those jobs you hacks!



Who needs a drill?


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Augers are easy to sharpen and it works good if no one else has f'd them up by sharpening them wrong. Put on some leather gloves in case you slip. File the angle that is parralel to the shaft. Don't worry if you have to grind down some other metal like those tangs on some of them. If you file cross wise on the bit you might as well pitch it.


----------



## Current (Jul 4, 2011)

BIGRED said:


> I just take my bits to an old Italian guy, A&A Tool Sharpening in Upper Darby, PA. People send him things that need to be sharpened from all over the US. The guy is the best, a real craftsman! I took wood chisels there and when I got them back they were like glass, you could shave with them. When you drill hole with the bits that he sharpens the hole is ultra clean, no splinters. He always tells me don't throw any bits away until he looks at them. :thumbsup:


That's not too far, it might be worth it for me to send him a package of bits, chisels, etc to be sharpened. I LOVE old guys like him, the craftsmen who actually care about what they are doing.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Peter D said:


> I use the quick change extension. That way, when the bit goes dull you don't have to throw the whole thing away.


they snap when you use a bit larger than 1 inch or 1-1/4


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> Augers are easy to sharpen and it works good if no one else has f'd them up by sharpening them wrong.


Yeah they are pretty damned *easy* to sharpen. I haven't bought new auger or paddle bits in years.

I don't know how to say this without being condescending, but if a guy can't figure something as simple as sharpening something as an auger bit, WTF business does he have calling himself a journeyman?


----------



## Current (Jul 4, 2011)

Mike_586 said:


> I don't know how to say this without being condescending, but if a guy can't figure something as simple as sharpening something as an auger bit, WTF business does he have calling himself a journeyman?


Is there really something wrong with trying to find out the best way to do something, using other people's advice and experiences, before jumping in yourself? 

On another note, what does sharpening something have to do with being an electrical journeyman? 

Get off your high horse you silly canadian.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

Current said:


> That's not too far, it might be worth it for me to send him a package of bits, chisels, etc to be sharpened. I LOVE old guys like him, the craftsmen who actually care about what they are doing.


I will tell you one thing you will not be disapointed. The guy at A&A is named Tony, he is like 80 yrs. old. Everytime I am in there I ask him for a job and when do I start. When he goes noboby will ever do it like him!


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Current said:


> That's not too far, it might be worth it for me to send him a package of bits, chisels, etc to be sharpened. I LOVE old guys like him, the craftsmen who actually care about what they are doing.


 Careful, Currant (oops), he may be a silly canadian!!!!


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

BIGRED said:


> I just take my bits to an old Italian guy, A&A Tool Sharpening in Upper Darby, PA. People send him things that need to be sharpened from all over the US. The guy is the best, a real craftsman! I took wood chisels there and when I got them back they were like glass, you could shave with them. When you drill hole with the bits that he sharpens the hole is ultra clean, no splinters. He always tells me don't throw any bits away until he looks at them. :thumbsup:


We have a guy like that here. He even sharpens unibits.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

My two cents about paddle bits- The seemingly only ones available for purchase anymore at regular outlets they might as well make them out of wood. The metal of the bit is so soft nowadays hit a knot in the wood and that bit is all finished. I wonder where they make them now? :whistling2:


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Who needs a drill?


That tool is great ! I heard the blades are expensive though.


----------



## kennydmeek (Sep 12, 2009)

dronai said:


> That tool is great ! I heard the blades are expensive though.


I have a Ridgid battery version of that. While blades are expensive there's nothing better for making fast precision cuts into molding and baseboard to make way for wiremold or whatever....


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

dronai said:


> That tool is great ! I heard the blades are expensive though.



But far far far better than using a drill & sawzall.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

dronai said:


> That tool is great ! I heard the blades are expensive though.


They are awesome. Keep one in the van. Well worth the cost.:thumbsup:


----------



## kielarsp (Apr 9, 2009)

*free paddle bit*

go tohttp://www.bethepro.com/ find the bosch advertising the code you need is DDSECM11 good luck


----------



## Chris Simms (Oct 23, 2007)

code no workie:no:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Chris Simms said:


> code no workie:no:



engrish no workie.:whistling2:


----------



## MrMottet (Sep 27, 2012)

BIGRED said:


> I just take my bits to an old Italian guy, A&A Tool Sharpening in Upper Darby, PA. People send him things that need to be sharpened from all over the US. The guy is the best, a real craftsman! I took wood chisels there and when I got them back they were like glass, you could shave with them. When you drill hole with the bits that he sharpens the hole is ultra clean, no splinters. He always tells me don't throw any bits away until he looks at them. :thumbsup:


That is awesome.. I hope that guy can pass on his skill to someone else. Taking the time to make what you have work instead of going to "home cheapo" and buying something you don't even need in the first place. Most folks I work with just don't have the patience for that. I'm the only one in my company that takes the time (about 1min 17 seconds) to breathe new life into a paddle bit. Put a 3" grinding wheel on the end of an 18v drill and give it a few spins at approximately the original angle.. It really doesn't need to be as precise as you might think. If it's not too badly damaged (trying to chew through a 16d) You can get at least 75% of it's original cutting power back.

I would like to learn to sharpen auger bits though... As much as they cost, I think that auger bit file and taking the time to learn how to use it is well worth the investment... as long as framers can learn to NOT PUT NAILS IN THE FIELD.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Heres a curly one, anybody got a method for fixing bent augers so they spin true again?


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

chewy said:


> Heres a curly one, anybody got a method for fixing bent augers so they spin true again?


Sure.

Heres what you do...take a credit card and go buy a new one ya cheap bastard!
:laughing:


----------



## wireman64 (Feb 2, 2012)

Peter D said:


> I have about a half dozen dull ones sitting in a bucket that I can't bring myself to throw away. It would be nice to know how to sharpen them.


Same here


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I have about a half dozen dull ones sitting in a bucket that I can't bring myself to throw away. It would be nice to know how to sharpen them.





wireman64 said:


> Same here


Peter's bucket of crappy bits is at least 1 year older...how old are yours?
:blink:



:laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Celtic said:


> Sure.
> 
> Heres what you do...take a credit card and go buy a new one ya cheap bastard!
> :laughing:


Are you talking to me or my boss??? :laughing:
My big long augers are very expensive for a humble worker bee, seems a shame to throw them away when theres still alot of life in the feed screw.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

A 1" auger is about $20
Amazon has an assload of them for that price.

Do the math..which is more cost effective.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Celtic said:


> A 1" auger is about $20
> Amazon has an assload of them for that price.
> 
> Do the math..which is more cost effective.


I use the augers they make for men :laughing: 
I pay about $120 for 40mmx500mm Auger, I can do the math but variables include supply house monopoly, big box stores dont have things like that over here in NZ, Amazon only seems to ship books to NZ, when I find a place that ships to NZ, shipping is often twice the price of the item and charged on each individual item. So if theres a little trick for re-truing them that I can spend a rainy sunday afternoon in the garage doing its worthwhile for me.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Celtic said:


> Peter's bucket of crappy bits is at least 1 year older...how old are yours?
> :blink:
> 
> 
> ...


They're still sitting there. :thumbup:


----------



## kennydmeek (Sep 12, 2009)

chewy said:


> I use the augers they make for men :laughing:
> I pay about $120 for 40mmx500mm Auger, .


Is that like a Royale with Cheese?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

kennydmeek said:


> Is that like a Royale with Cheese?


Its a Kiwiburger with beetroot and an egg from Farmer Brown :laughing:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=Z5CX_NCf8Ow


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

rexowner said:


> If by bad, you mean there are no threads at all left, I'd agree.
> I sharpen the threads on the feed bit on auger bits all the time
> with the auger bit file - that is what one end is meant for - and
> it definitely improves the way it pulls through the wood a lot.


Yes the starter threads get sharpened too, as well as the point on the tip. Every time the tip accidently would hit masonary as you drilled thru wood it was toast as far as starting the bit in wood the next time. Tip, threads and cutting edge can be sharpened with a small 3 sided file. Sharpening the cutting edge is same method as sharpening any blade.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I seem to do alright sharpening my long flex bits... But after a few sharpenings i have to pony up and get a new one.. IMO the key is to use a small file and only go in one direction, making sure you dont deviate to much from the angle .... Sometimes when im in a rush I use an angle grinder, but i try not to do that as it takes too much metal away than is necassary..


----------



## etb (Sep 8, 2010)

It takes about 2 minutes with a file to sharpen an auger; I don't earn $10/minute so it's well worth it to me. Same thing for flex bits, they aren't cheap & sharpening is easy.



480sparky said:


> Who the F uses _paddle_ bits? If you think Carlon blue boxes are hack, using paddle bits is three notches below that. Paddle bits are what HOs use to fool themselves into thinking they're real pros.


I use paddle bits. And holesaws, augers, and modified forstners; different bits for different purposes.

If you don't find paddle bits handy, maybe it's because you're using the ancient style with the cutting end perpendicular to the shaft. The better ones have an angled end (a V-shape, best for wood) or "wing tips" on them (best for plastic & composite). Also high speed helps.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

Current said:


> Anyone have a good description or know of a tutorial on the proper way of sharpening auger bits?


I posted on this thread already, I didn't look at the date.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

Sharpened bits from A&A Tool Sharpening


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

BIGRED,
What is the cost for AA to sharpen say a 1" auger bit?


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

I teach a helper to sharpen all bits, augers, etc .

This saves many times his pay doing so. When he thinks they're good he tries them on a scrap 2x4 or metal if he doesn't see long chips, do it again! Keeps him off his cell when things get quiet.:laughing:


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

jw0445 said:


> BIGRED,
> What is the cost for AA to sharpen say a 1" auger bit?


He is too cheap, $7.95 each, thats with tax.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Has anyone tried the Greenlee with the replaceable tip? I've had one for quite a while and I'm still on the original set of tips.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Today I was in a Hilti store and I saw two sizes of 24" long Hilti ships auger bits, a half inch one and a 13/16" inch. I didn't buy one yet, but I will be back.

Hilti= good German metal.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> Today I was in a Hilti store and I saw two sizes of 24" long Hilti ships auger bits, a half inch one and a 13/16" inch. I didn't buy one yet, but I will be back.
> 
> Hilti= good German metal.


The Hilti shop here had 2 bars across the window, I always thought they were seismic bracing for the building, theyre actually 3m long 25mm hammer drill bits for mining, they were awesome!


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

Anyone try the "woodchuck" system for drilling wood? I really like them, easy to sharpen and easily replaceable. The head threads on to different length bars so it's easy to get up inside joists to drill. I always drill up with the 24" bar and through joists with the 4" bar. 

They pull really nicely through wood and can last a long time with out too much abuse. 2 minutes to sharpen and the tips are easily replaceable.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Who the F uses _paddle_ bits? If you think Carlon blue boxes are hack, using paddle bits is three notches below that. Paddle bits are what HOs use to fool themselves into thinking they're real pros.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Now why cant you sharpen *****?


----------



## Filer (Sep 29, 2012)

The person who started this thread is awesome and very handsome.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*..*

:detective:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Filer said:


> The person who started this thread is awesome and very handsome.


It must have been me then.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I use Bosch Daredevil spade bits now. For about twenty bucks I get six different bits and an extender and they work better than any auger bit. Do the math - $20 divided by 6 spade bits = 3 bucks each. Try sharpening your auger bits for three bucks.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

....what is running dummy doing in Mac Cleary's van....:blink:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Auger bits are the only type I haven't been able to sharpen very well by hand. 
Every thing else is easy. One tip is to knock the heal off the sharpened edge after your finished.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

i thought auger sharpening was a _given_, 3 corner file right in the drill case, done deal........~CS~


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

to properly sharpen auger bits you have to maintain the same angle with every stroke. and you have to go in one direction witheach stroke....
paddle bits have their uses though...but i wouldnt use them to drill out 2x4s..... they are to fine for that kind of work..


----------

